# One last try!!



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

Well Im gonna give it one last try to see if any of the electrical whizz kids out there can come up with a solution to my 240V supply problem before I take it to the £100 per hour specialists at Newark. Hopefully it will only take them 5 minutes but I guess you know as well as I do that NEVER happens.

The problem occurred when my wife inadvertently plugged in a 3000 watt heater whilst we were hooked up on a fantastic little site in Ayrshire. It didn't trip the hook up fuses however the 2 trips in the van module tripped.
I reset them and all was tiketyboo.

However when she did it again neither the site hook up trips didn't trip and neither did the van trips however the 240VI system failed from that moment and Ive never been able to get it operating since. the fact that nothing tripped despite the 240V failing concerns me somewhat.

Ive checked out the small 2 amp glass surge fuse in the trans/rectifier and it appeared okay, but I changed it anyway.

Somehow I seem to think the problem must lie in the trip unit installed in the wardrobe in the boiler locker compartment. Maybe this will need to be replaced. I cant think of anymore fuses that link the 240V system that may have blow. Like I said before for neither of the trips to initiate ie the bollard on site or the van trips when the fault arose the second time is somewhat of a mystery when amperage possibly was exceeded.

So what do you think, bite the bullet and get the plastic out or attempt to delve deeper into the problem myself?

PS
Needless to say the heater has been hidden in the garage at home.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> however the 240VI system failed from that moment and Ive never been able to get it operating since.


What exactly is it that's not working :?:

D.


----------



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

In response to your question the 240V system in the van isnt working despite being plugged in at site hook ups ie none of the 3 pin sockets are live consequently the 240 volt hook ups on site are of no use to me which is a bit of a pain!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Perhaps the Hymer designers didn't expect a 14 amp load on the AC circuit ..


SD


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

Have you checked the hookup cable? Maybe one of the connecting wires is disconnected or has fried. Is there 240 volts at the van end when the cable is plugged into the mains? You could try another cable.

Be careful!!


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are confident with working with mains electricity it is a matter of getting a voltmeter out and systematically look for the fault. 

So start at the bollard, check that that has 240V, then the end of your cable that plugs into the van, as suggested above. Does the plug that goes into the van socket have 240V? 

Then start tracing inside the van, which would mean looking at the wiring coming away from the socket, going into the fuse/rcd box, coming out of the fuse box, etc. 

Only do this if you know what you are doing, and obviously never tough the live wires! If not, pay a professional to do it. 

Pieter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

On all three of our motorhomes the wires in the back of the inlet socket have worked loose. It is possible that the high current draw caused sufficient arc to force one of the wires (+ve) to jump out of it's connection. It is a simple job to open the inlet and check the state of the connections.
Gerry


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*one last try*

We have a Hymer 574, & we had the same trouble some time back. Do you have the Electroblock in the wooden box alongside the driver if so pull back the front sliding wooden panel,lift the wooden cover over the unit, you should see a flat plug, which is the mains connector, unplug it plug in the mains to the van & check with a meter wether you have mains voltage, if you have,then it looks like the unit has been damaged.We got in touch with the makers in Germany, & they replaced ours.
Fingers crossed then.


----------

